# المانى اخترع دراجة تسير بسرعة 80 كيلومتر ساعة بالطاقة الحرة



## fagrelsabah (28 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم 

من المانيا 
من برلين استطاع الالمانى Stefan Gulas 

ان يصنع دراجة تسير بالكهرباء بسرعة 80 كيلومتر ساعه ولاتحتاج الى وقود 
والكهرباء اللازمة لتشغيلها تصدر من حركة البدال 


واطلق عليها اسم الصاروخ ايه 

لانها مثل الصاوخ فى السرعه والتسابق 
فكلما قام بالتبديل كلما سارت الدراجة وان توقف توقفت الداجة 

تعتبر الاولى من نوعها ودراجة صديقة للبيئة لانها لا تحتاج الى مصادر للكهرباء التقليدية 

ولكن تكلفة بناء تلك الدراجة كانت 40000 دولار نعم اربعون الف دولار


للمزيد 

*E-Rockit' hits German fast lane*


Advertisement


A Berlin inventor has come up with an electric bike which you power by pedalling that can reach speeds of 50 mph. 
Stefan Gulas has developed a system that amplifies the effort you put in by a factor of 50, meaning you can accelerate quickly and maintain high speeds with very little effort. 
Steve Rosenberg reports. 

للمشهدة على يتيوب 



الرابط 

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/science/nature/8147104.stm
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/science/nature/8147104.stm



الصور بالمرفقات


----------



## fagrelsabah (29 يوليو 2009)

هذا هو النجاح 

فقد قام هذا الالمانى بعمل شركة ومصنع لانتاج تلك الدراجة الموتوسيكل اللتى لاتحتاج الى وقود ابدا

فهى تستمد الطاقة الكهربية من حركة التبديل بالارجل لتشغيل مولد للكهرباء لتوفير الطاقة الكهبية اللازمة لتحريك الدراجة وكلما زادت سرعة التبديل كلما زاتك سرعة الدراجة الى 80 كيلومتر ساعه 

وهى تعتمد على تكنولوجيا حديث لتشغيل المحرك الكهربي لها 

وتم تصنيع وبيع 10 دراجات عام 2009 

لاتنسوا السعر للدراجة الواحدة = 40000 دولار

الصور بالمرفقات


----------



## fagrelsabah (29 يوليو 2009)

*الرابط لموقعه
*http://www.erockit.net/en/

http://www.erockit.net/en/

* الصور بالمرفقات*​


----------



## ابوعبد الله المصرى (2 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم شكرا على مجهودك وان شاء الله نكون زيهم واحسن


----------



## إسلام علي (2 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرًا
بس دي غااااااالية أوي ,,, تيجي تمن أحسن عربية في مصر
مشكور


----------



## fagrelsabah (18 سبتمبر 2009)

دراجة تعمل بالبدال الذى يشحن بطارية ومنها يقوم بتشغيل محرك الكهرباء للموتوسيكل


----------



## fagrelsabah (20 سبتمبر 2009)

*A Transport Revolution?*



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ahr9sUnqfeM&NR=1&feature=fvwp


----------



## med123 (21 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## احمد العزاوي29 (2 يوليو 2010)

مشكوووووووووور


----------

